# Update page 5!!! 11 week ultrasound... Wild guesses?



## Isme

So I had my NT scan done last Wednesday. The baby measured 11 weeks exactly, but may have been 11w1d. Not a big difference and still very, very early either way. I don't think there is a nub visible in the full body picture, unfortunately. From what I've read they aren't very accurate at 11 weeks anyway. 

I guess I just want to see if any of you have wild guesses to make based on the baby's overall appearance (skull theory, perhaps?) which I know is not scientific at all. I'm just curious! :lol:

I did have blood drawn for a Panorama test because I wanted to get some insight on my risk of the other trisomy issues besides Downs Syndrome (as the NT measurement was perfect). If the test works out okay, and they were able to get enough fetal DNA, then I may be able to find out the gender as well. The results should be back within a week or two. So I may not have long at all to find out what this little bean is, but I'd love to hear some guesses in the meantime. :D
 



Attached Files:







New baby 11 week ultrasound picture edit for web.jpg
File size: 238.9 KB
Views: 44









New baby 11 week ultrasound picture 3 edit for web.jpg
File size: 205.5 KB
Views: 38









new baby 11 week ultrasound 2 edit for web.jpg
File size: 212.6 KB
Views: 44


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Tough one! Leaning towards girl:)


----------



## Isme

Thanks so much for guessing. :D 

I would love another little princess!


----------



## myangel167

I think girl


----------



## Isme

Thanks for guessing. :D Hopefully all will go well and I'll be able to update within a couple of weeks. <3


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm thinking boy!


----------



## Isme

Thanks! :D


----------



## Blessedbaby

boy


----------



## Isme

Thanks. It seems that opinions are split right down the middle. :lol:


----------



## hunni12

Boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## imaginary8x

Boy


----------



## Isme

Thanks for guessing, guys. My oldest daughter would be thrilled with a boy. My DH would probably be pretty happy too, though he hasn't expressed a preference. I do worry about my youngest. She wants a little sister so bad-- she can't stand it. She doesn't even know I'm expecting yet, and just the other day she was going on and on about how much she wants a baby sister. I don't know what she'll think of a brother. :lol:


----------



## Isme

We could get the NIPT results back any day now, and the suspense is nearly killing me! Lol


----------



## Mrs.R

I'm guessing blue!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Exciting that you get to fund out sooner!(and of course I hope all the other results are OK too) for some reason this time I am so desperate to find out. Looking forward to the update:)


----------



## Isme

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Exciting that you get to fund out sooner!(and of course I hope all the other results are OK too) for some reason this time I am so desperate to find out. Looking forward to the update:)

Argh. I just got a call. It was a no go. There was not enough fetal DNA. :( Now I have to decide if I want a redraw out or if I just want to do the regular prental screening test. Super bummed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry that you didn't get to find out yet :(


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Oh sorry you didn't get to find out:(


----------



## Isme

It's okay. What happened isn't very common, but I was a little worried about it from the start. Finding it the gender so early was just a bonus, anyway... but it would have been cool. To think that I could have known for sure YESTERDAY at 12 weeks is pretty mind boggling. Bummed that it didn't happen for me, though. Also really bummed that I didn't get to rule out some if the scarier trisomy issues. I'm "low risk" thanks to age and the NT scan, but I really wanted to see those percentages in writing. :(

Plus, I've known nothing but girls for years... so I'm afraid I'll need a little time to adjust if I find out this baby really is a boy like you guys are guessing. :lol:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Do you get a free redraw? I didn't realise you got none of the results! That's super rubbish


----------



## Isme

The redrawing is free, though the genetic counselor said there was no guarantee it would work the second time. I have missed my window to get the regular blood work she suggested (thanks to some crazy car issues), so now a redraw is my only choice. Time is flying by, though. Only 6 weeks until my anatomical scan. Just keeping my fingers crossed that baby is all good in there. Can't wait to start feeling real movement, since that is always reassuring. :)


----------



## Isme

Bumping this way back up. I was never able to make it for my redraw due to some unforeseen circumstances... However, I think we may be going in about a week for a private gender scan just for fun. Nobody was able to be there for my first scan because I was so scared that something was wrong ans I wanted to be alone in case I was right. My next scan would be at 19-21 weeks, but I know they have a lot to look for that is medically important... so I figured it would be cool to do a scan where the focus is on letting us (specifically the kids) see and enjoy images of the baby. :)

Anywho, I'm hoping that we may be able to find out the gender at our private scan, but I would love to see if there are any more guesses before I go. :D


----------



## pandabub

I think girl. x


----------



## Isme

Thanks. :D


----------



## 3babesforme

i'm going to guess boy based on skull


----------



## Isme

Thank you. :)


----------



## kimmy04

I'm guessing girl!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Isme said:


> Bumping this way back up. I was never able to make it for my redraw do to some unforeseen circumstances... However, I think we may be going in about a week for a private gender scan just for fun. Nobody was able to be there for my first scan because I was so scared that something was wrong ans I wanted to be alone in case I was right. My next scan would be at 19-21 weeks, but I know they have a lot to look for that is medically important... so I figured it would be cool to do a scan where the focus is on letting us (specifically the kids) see and enjoy images of the baby. :)
> 
> Anywho, I'm hoping that we may be able to find out the gender at our private scan, but I would love to see if there are any more guesses before I go. :D

Shame you didnt get to do the redraw! Have you booked your gender scan?:)


----------



## Isme

kimmy04 said:


> I'm guessing girl!

Thanks!!!




bbbbbbb811 said:


> Shame you didnt get to do the redraw! Have you booked your gender scan?:)

Not yet! I'm thinking next Friday, though, because I'll be 16 weeks and a couple days at that point. The place I'm looking at says they are accurate from 16+ weeks, but I wanted to give myself a couple extra days just to be safe. Can't wait. :D


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Exciting, good luck!:) we will see if my guessing skills are up to scratch lol!


----------



## Wish85

:pink: is my guess


----------



## Isme

Thanks!!! 

Just 4 more sleeps until we know for sure. My 8-year-old is keeping me updated about the countdown almost hourly. I think she might be excited. :lol:


----------



## Wish85

Cute! I have to say I'd probably be just as excited as your 8 yr old hehehe


----------



## Isme

Wish85 said:


> Cute! I have to say I'd probably be just as excited as your 8 yr old hehehe

Yeah, I'm pretty excited too. I won't lie. LOL


----------



## rtebbe89

I think boy!


----------



## Isme

Thank you for guessing!

I'm update as soon as I get home on Friday. :D


----------



## Isme

Scan tomorrow! Any last minute guesses? :D


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Looking forward to your update!!!!:)


----------



## Isme

Thank you! I'm so nervous. I also ran into someone online last night who said that her 17-week scan was incorrect about the gender... so now I'm even more nervous that if they do determine gender, then it will be wrong.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

It is nerve racking when your basing a big thing on one persons say so! But they are right a lot more then wrong, and you can get it confirmed at the 20 week scan. At least you get to see your baby wiggling about today, whatever the gender! Hope it goes well, and baby is behaving with his/her legs:)
Eta: they were 100% correct with my last daughter!


----------



## Wish85

The suspense is killing me lol all the best xx


----------



## Isme

So, we just got back from our ultrasound. Everything went great. My girls and DH had such a good time. Baby was so cute-- even in 3d, which I hear isn't quite as adorable at 16 weeks as it is later. :lol:

Oh yeah, and baby is a GIRL!!! We are over the moon!!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Yaaaay! I bet your youngest (and the rest of your family) are overjoyed. So nice to get the gender you were hoping for:) congratulations!


----------



## Isme

Thank you!!! My youngest was very excited. My DH had said he didn't care before... but he said after seeing that it was a girl, he felt relieved. Not that he wouldn't have loved a boy too, but he said he is very comfortable with daughters after all these years. My oldest girl had a moment of pouting, but was quickly won over by how cool it was to see the baby. She also said it would be a lot easier to buy cute outfits for a girl, so I know she's fine. I think that what makes this extra special is that we've had a third girl before (our foster/bonus baby) which means we have already tried out a life with a little sister for them. The only difference now is that we get to keep this one.

I'm super excited, myself. :D

I'm still nervous that they might be wrong... but the potty shot is a very classic "girl" shot, with the perfect three lines. The woman was also very confident. She said sometimes people will say a baby is a girl when there are no visible boy parts and it isn't guaranteed... But she says feels confident when they see actual girl parts. And that's what we saw! I'm hoping that means it is less likely to change to a boy at later ultrasounds. LOL


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I'm so glad everyone is happy:) makes her even more special with you all missing your bonus baby. Hopefully they will confirm at the anatomy scan but sounds like they were super confident, congratulations!:)


----------



## Wish85

Yay! Big congrats to you all xxxxx


----------



## Isme

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I'm so glad everyone is happy:) makes her even more special with you all missing your bonus baby. Hopefully they will confirm at the anatomy scan but sounds like they were super confident, congratulations!:)

Thank you! I'm hoping that's the case. Just 3-4 more weeks. :D



Wish85 said:


> Yay! Big congrats to you all xxxxx

Thank you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------

